
One Statistics Professor Was Just Banned by Google: Here Is His Story - ironic_ali
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-21/one-statistics-professor-was-just-banned-google-here-his-story
======
justadeveloper2
This is why I just moved on to protonmail and am ditching Google as fast as I
can after almost 20 years. I can't control what Google does, but I don't have
to help them or be subject to their biases or censorsial behavior. The
greatest good in the world is free exchange of ideas and it is not hard to
spot stupid ideas (like racism, terrorism, etc.) and simply reject them. The
whole Nazi thing seems like an excuse for Google to do what China has been
having them do all along. Censorship is the tool of absolutists.

------
mywittyname
Wait, so nobody knows why Google shut down his accounts?

I think we need some digital tenancy laws. These companies need a buffer
period before they can digitally "evict" people. If Google disabled my
accounts, I'd be totally screwed in so many ways.

~~~
namlem
Absolutely. Letting companies like Google shut down people's accounts
unilaterally gives them far too much power. They should be legally required to
provide notice and give you a chance to migrate your data.

------
baybal2
It appears to be that he got filtered by the famed 'AI' terrorist filter.

On a twitter page of his collaborator describing his opponents:

"I don't understand English Middle Class English. What does "You are rude"
mean?

1.You are saying the truth 2.Your truth bothers me 3.Can't find an argument
against 4.You are rude"

It was probably this and the fact that he touches on "race, 'aryans',
antisemitism' in a very provocative manner and has Arabic name made him a sure
target for an angry user operations team member who decided to reward him with
Internet non-personhood

------
guitarbill
It seems odd that he keeps emphasising what a good person he is, like that
will somehow help or even matters if your definition of good differs from
who's deciding it.

In any case, thinking of corporations (which are amoral) as a person is silly,
although this is a heartbreaking way to learn this lesson.

~~~
roceasta
But when it comes to being banned, deplatformed, accused of being in a 'hate
group', labelled a Nazi, etc, the problem _is_ the idea that expressing
certain opinions indicates that you are a good person.

------
et2o
My prior is that there is some piece of the story missing. It appears that
Google did a manual review and stated he violated the ToS. However it is
certainly possible Google just screwed up, and that alone is pretty scary.

~~~
londons_explore
This is likely the case.

Accounts can be banned in bulk, but the review and appeal process is fully
manual. He must have done something very bad to not get reinstated.

Normally only brand new gmail accounts clearly set up as spam senders are
banned.

Probably ran a bot army clicking ads or some kind of billing scam on the play
store or Google cloud. It could also be he is on a US government 'do not do
business with' list.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
"likely", "can be", "must have", "normally", "probably", "could also be".

Do you have any information the rest of us don't? You should share it if you
do. Otherwise I'll just assume you're making this all up.

